# The Mexicans are coming



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Since there seems a lot of guys on here from Saskatoon, Canada:

I was talking with a guy from Saskatoon who said things have been busy enough that one of the large DWCs has brought in Mexicans to help with their work. Maybe they were able to bring them in because of possibly claiming they couldn't find enough qualified tradesmen(?) Any Saskatonians know anything more about this?

A friend in the Okanagan Valley once told me that the fastest drywall finisher he'd seen there was a Mexican in maybe his 40s, who had a Mexican girl as a helper. I wonder if they got here when B.C. was going.

Maybe my term of 'Canada - The New Northern Mexico', might not be so far off for some Canadians? At least for some involved in things like drywalling?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh no, their not afraid of the snow no more


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh no, their not afraid of the snow no more


lol. They also don't seem afraid of trying to manipulate things. The guy also said they only want to work together, with no one else involved, and that if it wasn't one their own running their crews, they'd screw things up some till they got one of theirs as boss.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

And with it comes a 25% decrease in your income.:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> And with it comes a 25% decrease in your income.:whistling2:


That's good news. I was thinking 33 1/3.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

HA!HA!!! Wecome to my world!!!

This I how It's done!!! Hire 5 or 6 or however many you need ..
Pay them nothing..I mean NOTHING!! Whatever that nothing number you have in your head ...Cut It In half..:yes:

Then go around and lowball all the other hard working D/C that won't stoop to your level..If that works for you .. Sit back..Chill...Let them do all the work while you collect 
all the proffit..BUT don't buy that new truck just yet!!
You will need to buy lots of drop cloths..Cause once that H/O hands that punch list over to the G/C he will then hand It over to you..Then pray you don't get charged for the repaint..[Yeah right]

You will need a port-o-john on site ...If not ...It may cost you a couple of shower tubs...or replacement of insulation in the attics ...Not much to hurt in the crawl space ...Just smells bad for a short while...

OH!..... Safty regulations ..... Get ready for the fines! 
You guys think i'm crazy...You aint seen chit!!!!

Have fun Canada!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, moore. You're a peach. :laughing:

I believe they're supposed to be paying them the going rate, if they're coming in through legal channels.
But who knows what behind the scenes deals there might be, if any.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We dont have Mexicans over here. But we do have others low balling. A new builder has come to town from interstate. The dwc that does there work is from Melbourne ( 200 Miles away ) He pics up his gang of Asians in a mini bus drives up here drops them off on site and picks them up when the job is done. Rock and three coat in a day.:furious:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> We dont have Mexicans over here. But we do have others low balling. A new builder has come to town from interstate. The dwc that does there work is from Melbourne ( 200 Miles away ) He pics up his gang of Asians in a mini bus drives up here drops them off on site and picks them up when the job is done. Rock and three coat in a day.:furious:


Look on the bright side, you'll probably get to repair their work once they're gone, name your price because I don't think they'll be travelling 200 miles to come back and do it for nothing., the tightarse's that get the lowballers in get what they deserve in the end :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Rock and three coat in a day....Yep they do that here too.. 
Theres no way that chits right!


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

In the last 4 months i have had a dozen calls (not email) from peaple asking me if i would like to hire uropeans (russians). They would pay all the costs to get them here but i would put up room and board until they get settled. :blink: Apparently is becoming a prolem in canada now. 

Now when they call i say not interested and tell them to try mexico i here there hiring. :jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gam026 said:


> In the last 4 months i have had a dozen calls (not email) from peaple asking me if i would like to hire uropeans (russians). They would pay all the costs to get them here but i would put up room and board until they get settled. :blink: Apparently is becoming a prolem in canada now.
> 
> Now when they call i say not interested and tell them to try mexico i here there hiring. :jester:


I think someone else mentioned about how some Russians were taking the legs out some from underneath their area. Was it maybe Darren, one of the moderators?


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Rough times coming for you boys, when there is work they will come and lowball you!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

When was the last time you met a legal ..Licensed @ Insured Spanish Drywall Contractor? 

The Mexicans are not the cut throats!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> The Mexicans are not the cut throats!


Let me guess. They're just the knife(?)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I would imagine the union has that answer for ya..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I would imagine the union has that answer for ya..


Yep,,,, Union = Mob

So it's the Italians vs the Mexicans:yes::whistling2:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

From what I hear Canada is more easy to get papers for illegals than the US. So there all going there.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Iv got a 300 pound muscle workin for me who got out of prison. A year ago and loves taping. Not sure what he would do if these guys took his job. :jester:

:boxing:

I dont see legals around here yet but i'm sure with the ship building contract we got there coming. But im sure our contractors wont hire them just to save a buck. :whistling2::sweatdrop:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

If you call them, they will come..... Whos callin/:whistling2:?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

joepro0000 said:


> From what I hear Canada is more easy to get papers for illegals than the US. So there all going there.


 I think it's more like,,,,, since our press has screwed our country, the mexicans are heading for canada,,,,,,,, no work here anymore

can't blame em tho,,, ifin I was younger,,,I probbly would too !!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I think it's more like,,,,, since our press has screwed our country, the mexicans are heading for canada,,,,,,,, no work here anymore
> 
> can't blame em tho,,, ifin I was younger,,,I probbly would too !!!!


Let them come, their going to Love our weather:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buck's right!
If the mexicans can get out of bed 20 minutes earlier to start their vehicles in the cold winter months then they're half way there. 
Now you just have to haul sheets of drywall in the snow. Up hill! Both ways!! 
*Welcome to Canada!*


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's not the Mexicans fault. Its it gc or owner of the companys that bought the drywall company because they have money and there is money in drywall right now. There are guys that buy these established companies that have good names and ruin them by bringing in guys to work for next to nothing and the owners don't care about the quality and finished product. I met a few guys in the pub about two months ago that ce from bc and I have no problem with them comming and work but I let them no what the going rate is and don't work for anything less. They seemed like good guys and said they won't be but who knows. It's not necessarily the guys comming in fault, but in Saskatoon it's the people WHO are bringing them in.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

korby_17 said:


> It's not the Mexicans fault. Its it gc or owner of the companys that bought the drywall company because they have money and there is money in drywall right now. There are guys that buy these established companies that have good names and ruin them by bringing in guys to work for next to nothing and the owners don't care about the quality and finished product. I met a few guys in the pub about two months ago that ce from bc and I have no problem with them comming and work but I let them no what the going rate is and don't work for anything less. They seemed like good guys and said they won't be but who knows. It's not necessarily the guys comming in fault, but in Saskatoon it's the people WHO are bringing them in.


On the serious side, they have been here for awhile now. But since Southern Ontario is a Union beast. They half to work for the going rate. If anything, they want the rate to go up, just like the rest of us:whistling2:

Now northern Ontario, where Sudbury is, there's no Union at all there. They could charge as low as they wanted. I hear there's so much work up there, they can't keep up. Their begging for workers up there. Plus the weather is really nice there. This was Canada's little secret,,,,,,,,,(till now),,,,,,but it never snows there, and it's always warm there....... We call it the Cancun Mexico of Canada:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> On the serious side, they have been here for awhile now. But since Southern Ontario is a Union beast. They half to work for the going rate. If anything, they want the rate to go up, just like the rest of us:whistling2:
> 
> Now northern Ontario, where Sudbury is, there's no Union at all there. They could charge as low as they wanted. I hear there's so much work up there, they can't keep up. Their begging for workers up there. Plus the weather is really nice there. This was Canada's little secret,,,,,,,,,(till now),,,,,,but it never snows there, and it's always warm there....... We call it the Cancun Mexico of Canada:whistling2:


Ya! Our union sucks balls!! Like 2buck said, it's not really a union at all.
So people can charge whatever they want. I see it all the time too.
But I don't care. If they want to price out a job and they're happy making $500 a week. Go for it!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> 2buck's right!
> If the mexicans can get out of bed 20 minutes earlier to start their vehicles in the cold winter months then they're half way there.
> Now you just have to haul sheets of drywall in the snow. Up hill! Both ways!!
> *Welcome to Canada!*
> Welcome to Canada!!! - Mildest of days - YouTube


 Hey tubby put some clothes on!! :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Let them come, their going to Love our weather:whistling2:





PrecisionTaping said:


> 2buck's right!
> If the mexicans can get out of bed 20 minutes earlier to start their vehicles in the cold winter months then they're half way there.
> Now you just have to haul sheets of drywall in the snow. Up hill! Both ways!!
> *Welcome to Canada!*
> Welcome to Canada!!! - Mildest of days - YouTube


That's enough info for me! I hate snow! Even the little of it we get here Is too much for me...Last Thursday @ Friday the heat index was 105..:thumbsup: ..Everyone was crying about the heat...WHATEVER!!! I was loving It...


 HEY...Maybe I am a Mexican!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

joepro0000 said:


> From what I hear Canada is more easy to get papers for illegals than the US. So there all going there.


Could've been, at least up till now. I've seen where they've been charging some immigration lawyer types lately with having made false claims for their clients. Maybe Immigration Canada is starting to wise up a bit.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

korby_17 said:


> I met a few guys in the pub about two months ago that ce from bc and I have no problem with them comming and work but I let them no what the going rate is and don't work for anything less. They seemed like good guys and said they won't be but who knows.



I talked again with the guy from Saskatoon and he said that an outfit out of B.C.'s Okanagan Valley had lowballed a bunch of commercial work in Saskatoon the last while. Wonder if there's any connection between those BC guys and your BC guys.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

gazman said:


> We dont have Mexicans over here. But we do have others low balling. A new builder has come to town from interstate. The dwc that does there work is from Melbourne ( 200 Miles away ) He pics up his gang of Asians in a mini bus drives up here drops them off on site and picks them up when the job is done. Rock and three coat in a day.:furious:



It is still too far for them to swim.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> It is still too far for them to swim.


 Yeah right!! Once they make a stop over in Cuba ,and learn how to make a boat out of a 56 chevy ..The kangaroo will be taco meat..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

MMM, never tried roo in a taco. I may have to give that a try.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I have never met a day labor with bue cross blue shield...so the US may be looking at another Invasion .Obama said ...It AINT OVER TILL IT'S OVER!!! I'm gonna f#@$ you up the a#$ till the day I walk out...:yes:


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

almost ALL of the U.S. drywall tradesmen are hispanics.. all hispanic finishers in my area are really, really good. i hire a guy who works for no less then $25 an hour. its not the mexicans that are driving the prices down, its ole greedy lazy ****** that makes them work for nothing. so i wouldn't blame the mexicans they want to make money like the rest of us.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

In this area...The Mexicans are hanging for $4 a board ..finishing for $5...and it looks like chit! But ****** makes a killing ,and gets the job done fast... :yes: 

Sometimes I bid against ''lazy ******'' I don't drop my price one red cent.. And I will not stand there explaining why the prices are so far apart..I'm not saying I'm the greatest drywaller in the area..I'M NOT
I do deserve to be paid for all my effort and care...


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

jmr said:


> its not the mexicans that are driving the prices down, its ole greedy lazy ****** that makes them work for nothing. I wouldn't blame the mexicans they want to make money like the rest of us.


'Ole greedy lazy ******' Makes them work? For Nothing?

Don't blame the Mexicans? Why not? If we shouldn't blame them, because "they want to make money like the rest of us", then why are we blaming ole greedy lazy ****** for wanting to make money? Because he wants to make more than us? I don't blame him for that. Hell, *I* want to make more than us. And I'd take it if they gave it to me. Wouldn't get any arguments from me.

What might happen if the Mexicans decided they'd no longer work for so little? Might the prices go up?

Just playing Devil's Advocate here. :devil2:

_Devil's Advocate: A person who expresses a contentious opinion in order to provoke debate or test the strength of the opposing arguments._



moore said:


> I do deserve to be paid for all my effort and care...


Sure you do. :whistling2:

Where'd you pull that 'absolute' truth from? Some 'The Book of Fair Play'? A 'moore's Manual For How Things Are To Be'? devil: again.)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Moores manual. I like that!


If I lived in a cardboard box ...I could work for less. ,,And that's the truth.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

W


moore said:


> Moores manual. I like that!
> 
> 
> If I lived in a cardboard box ...I could work for less. ,,And that's the truth.


Well if we all moved in that box together with our families,we could work  really cheap .that would be great.:jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Cardboard boxes could open up all kinds of possibilities. Like not working at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> W
> 
> Well if we all moved in that box together with our families,we could work really cheap .that would be great.:jester:


I hear the real estate value is going up for cardboard homes :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I hear the real estate value is going up for cardboard homes :thumbsup:
> View attachment 4557


:laughing:

The sign's 'Dystopic Horizons Realty'

_Dystopia: an imaginary place where the conditions and quality of life are unpleasant. The opposite of Utopia.

_Just beating Slim and his off the wall sense of humour.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

moore said:


> When was the last time you met a legal ..Licensed @ Insured Spanish Drywall Contractor?
> 
> The Mexicans are not the cut throats!


 right on moore- we know who the real bastards are


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Why would Canada need Mexicans?

Theres enough Canadians on this one web site to take over Mexico.

:laughing: ...To be honest...One of my Uncles [Canadian] Taught another uncle [American] then my Dad ,and so on...This drywall family tree spreads out to Florida/Washington st/California/South Carolina/ Boston Massachusetts/Virginia....:thumbsup: 

I forgot Indiana ....My dads brother ran a large crew of hanger @ finishers in the early 60s.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Mexicans DO drive prices down, an greedy Ole ****** general contractor loves it! It will happen up in the great white north too. Happens wherever they go. There are Mexicans that work for the right wages, but alot more that don't.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

government keeps wages down so Mexicans do drywall instead of 7.25 to make more money. Raise minimum wage and all wages will rise


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> government keeps wages down so Mexicans do drywall instead of 7.25 to make more money. Raise minimum wage and all wages will rise


you sure your American:blink::blink::blink::blink:

The last thing you want is government interference:blink:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

nobody wants to work for 7.25 so when you have people that want to work and make money ,they do. It seems alot of the cheaper labor has left my area, kinda hard to find help these days. The good guys are swamped and the not so good are gone or bellyup . Sounds like a boom in other areas has drawn guys away :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

justadrywallguy said:


> Mexicans DO drive prices down, an greedy Ole ****** general contractor loves it!


:blink:

That's sounding a little painfully like me. I could be making more than I have been.

But my company is a good one to work for in a # of ways.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> you sure your American:blink::blink::blink:
> 
> The last thing you want is government interference:blink:


 
We're working for the queen just like you 2buck:blink:. Start at 2 min 35sec.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

JustMe said:


> 'Ole greedy lazy ******' Makes them work? For Nothing?
> 
> Don't blame the Mexicans? Why not? If we shouldn't blame them, because "they want to make money like the rest of us", then why are we blaming ole greedy lazy ****** for wanting to make money? Because he wants to make more than us? I don't blame him for that. Hell, *I* want to make more than us. And I'd take it if they gave it to me. Wouldn't get any arguments from me.
> 
> ...


 
they been decided not to work for peanuts. The work top rates out here


----------



## hmdrywall (Feb 19, 2012)

moore said:


> When was the last time you met a legal ..Licensed @ Insured Spanish Drywall Contractor?
> 
> The Mexicans are not the cut throats!


mE!! lt me introduce myself, i'm a Licensed, Insured, HISPANIC( not "spanish". what does that mean??)Drywall contractor..Keep up the good job guys!


----------

